
Dealflow from Lithuania: These #LTstartups are raising over $100M - eddylt
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2015/03/06/dealflow-from-lithuania-these-ltstartups-are-raising-over-100m
======
WhyMeSoBad
Great list! Digging it! :)

------
Mindulis
Cool :)

